# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Thanh lý 1 số hàng sưu tầm từ lâu.

## Luyến

như tiêu đề em muốn thanh lý ít hàng ray visme 15-16mm siêu nhí 12mm . 
ray nhật bản 15mm dài 500mm đến 1800mm
visme 15-16 hành trình 200 đến 800mm 
ray 20 visme 20--25 dài 400-2000mm

liên hệ Yến 0163 5308696. thank

----------


## hung1706

hehe mở hàng tí  :Big Grin: . Em mở hàng đắt lắm. Bác Luyến cho em ít thông số và giá cả của cây này ợ.
Thanks bác  :Cool:

----------

Luyến

----------


## hungdn

Có ray nb seb12 ko bác Luyến?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Có ray nb seb12 ko bác Luyến?


ray seb12 là gì bac nhể ??

----------


## Luyến

> hehe mở hàng tí . Em mở hàng đắt lắm. Bác Luyến cho em ít thông số và giá cả của cây này ợ.
> Thanks bác


hehe thank bác.
cay đó THK fi 16 bước 5 tổng chièu dài 870 hành trình 750mm.

----------


## hung1706

Bác inbox em cái giá lun nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## cnclaivung

bác đtặ biệt inbox em cặp ray dài 3000 bác

----------


## Luyến

> bác đtặ biệt inbox em cặp ray dài 3000 bác


ray dài 3000 thì không có bác ơi hàng ray 15mm chỉ có dài 1800mm thôi. các bác cần kích thước cứ hỏi nhé. thank bác

----------


## cnclaivung

em nhầm. 1.8mm chứ. hehe, do lẩm cẩm, còn nếu có đủ để nối lại thành 3m 2 thanh thì em cũng ok, máy gỗ chả lo lắm....anh làm máy thì anh biết sao cho đồng bộ rồi nhỉ
miển sao 3met 1 cặp là được, giá rổ sau inbox em nuôn

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> em nhầm. 1.8mm chứ. hehe, do lẩm cẩm, còn nếu có đủ để nối lại thành 3m 2 thanh thì em cũng ok, máy gỗ chả lo lắm....anh làm máy thì anh biết sao cho đồng bộ rồi nhỉ
> miển sao 3met 1 cặp là được, giá rổ sau inbox em nuôn


em ko có cây nào 3000 bác ơi. hay là bác lấy hàng hiwin mới đi nhà em có 2 cặp 1.5m ghép lại là thành 3000m cho bác.

----------


## Luyến

cặp ray độc lạ THK SHR20 dài 880mm hành trình 720mm mới keng xà beng post bán xem có bác nào cần phù hợp với công việc thì em gả luôn ạ.







liên hệ: Hải Yến 0163 5308696

thank

----------


## Tuancoi

> như tiêu đề em muốn thanh lý ít hàng ray visme 15-16mm siêu nhí 12mm . 
> ray nhật bản 15mm dài 500mm đến 1800mm
> visme 15-16 hành trình 200 đến 800mm 
> ray 20 visme 20--25 dài 400-2000mm
> 
> liên hệ Yến 0163 5308696. thank


Đặt gạch 4 cây dài 1.8m. 4 lock / cây. Bác chủ đảm bảo cho chất lượng tốt đúng như quảng cáo là hàng chọn lọc nhé.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Đặt gạch 4 cây dài 1.8m. 4 lock / cây. Bác chủ đảm bảo cho chất lượng tốt đúng như quảng cáo là hàng chọn lọc nhé.


chỉ còn 2 cây 5 block thôi bác ah. hàng em tuyển thì khỏi phải chê nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Luyến để lại cho mình 2 cây 15 bước 5 nhé. Mai a qua.

----------

Luyến

----------


## vanlam1102

a Luyến, có cặp ray HSR20 nào dài 1 mét không a. nếu có hú e nhé.

----------


## Luyến

> a Luyến, có cặp ray HSR20 nào dài 1 mét không a. nếu có hú e nhé.


không có cặp HSR20 nào dài 1m bác ạ. bác chờ vài ngày nữa hàng mới về em báo lại cho bác thank.

----------


## CBNN

cho em hỏi bác có nhiêu cây vít 12 ? hanh trình ntn ? inbox em cái giá luôn nhé !

----------


## linhdt1121

e cần 1 cặp ray 15 dài 1,5m
Bác có thì inbox giá cho e nhé

----------


## Luyến

> cho em hỏi bác có nhiêu cây vít 12 ? hanh trình ntn ? inbox em cái giá luôn nhé !


Visme 12 em có gần 10 cây e đang kiểm hàng, e sẽ chụp ảnh lên sau.

@linhdt1121
Nhà anh còn 1 cặp ray IKO bản 15, 4 block dài 1.8m em xuống mà xem hàng

----------


## linhdt1121

a cho e cái giá vào inbox,chất luợng a cứ bảo đảm là ok, dạo này e ko ở nhà nên ko xuống xem hàng đc

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lúc sáng em nhường cây vitme cho bác Phương roài...tiếc hùi hụi T.T
Bác Luyến xem dùm em có cây vitme nào bước 5, hành trình thì bác lệt kê ra dùm em để em gom cho đủ X Y Z luôn nhé, phi trên 15 là ok, có gối đỡ càng tốt để em đỡ phải chế cháo  :Big Grin: .
Thanks bác nhiều !

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Luyến

> a cho e cái giá vào inbox,chất luợng a cứ bảo đảm là ok, dạo này e ko ở nhà nên ko xuống xem hàng đc


em đã cung cấp thông tin vào hộp thư của bác rồi nhé thank bác .





> Hehe lúc sáng em nhường cây vitme cho bác Phương roài...tiếc hùi hụi T.T
> Bác Luyến xem dùm em có cây vitme nào bước 5, hành trình thì bác lệt kê ra dùm em để em gom cho đủ X Y Z luôn nhé, phi trên 15 là ok, có gối đỡ càng tốt để em đỡ phải chế cháo .
> Thanks bác nhiều !


em vẫn chưa cố thời gian lục lọi nốt mớ hàng cũ bác ah. mà bác không dùng visme 15-16 bước 10 ah, tại sao vậy ? em có hàng bước 10 rất đẹp để em tìm thấy thì em sẽ liên hệ. 

 gom lại ở bên xuởng chỉ có 3 cây visme dài 12mm dài 300 thôi.

----------


## Luyến

thanh lý đồ điện luôn cho xôm. step, servo, biến tần ..

bộ step 5 phase autonic 4A chạy điện 220v. động cơ step size 60 có hộp số tỉ lệ 1/7.2 và 1/10 hàng đẹp tháo máy. hàng đẹp như mới 







Lien Hệ : Hải Yến . 0163 5308696

----------


## cnclaivung

sao dạo này các bác quăng hàng kinh nhảy, sắp têt òi à

----------


## hung1706

Em thì thích bước 5, lâu lâu cho ăn kim loại màu cũng dc  :Big Grin: . Đại khái là trong Nam có nhiều nhưng em cần loại 20 bước 5 mà loại đó khá hiếm  :Big Grin: . Vậy bác có cây vitme nào dài trên 1m đến 1m3 không bác, bước 10, phi 20 hay 25 đều ok. Em thấy có vài cây như này ok nè mà không biết dài ngắn ra sao  :Big Grin: . Có gì bác inbox giá giúp em

----------


## Luyến

@ Hung1706

mấy cây bác khoanh đỏ là visme 25 bước 10 dài 1600mm ah.
em kiếm được cho bác 1 cây visme 20 bước 10 đây rồi ạ. tổng chiều dài 1230mm hành trình 1000mm đầy đủ gối đỡ FK và FF hai đầu. visme không biết của hãng nào vì không thấy có tên hãng chỉ có mỗi chữ A9G20 con này cấp độ chính xác chắc C5-C7. hàng hàng cũ nhưng chưa chưa 1 lần sử dụng.

----------


## Luyến

các bác không bác nào thích visme 20-25 bước 20 ah. hàng này em dùng cho máy gỗ chạy động cơ Hibrid servo rất thích mà chẳng có bác nào hỏi nhể.  :Mad:

----------


## ghoang

> thanh lý đồ điện luôn cho xôm. step, servo, biến tần ..
> 
> bộ step 5 phase autonic 4A chạy điện 220v. động cơ step size 60 có hộp số tỉ lệ 1/7.2 và 1/10 hàng đẹp tháo máy. hàng đẹp như mới


Bác Luyến cho hỏi là driver 1.4 hay 4A thế. nếu là 4A inbox giá giúp nhé vì mình đang có motor 3.3A

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến cho hỏi là driver 1.4 hay 4A thế. nếu là 4A inbox giá giúp nhé vì mình đang có motor 3.3A


là driver 5 phase 1.6A/phase anh ah. mã là MD5-MF14 .

http://download.autonics.com/upload/data/N-01~10.pdf

----------


## ghoang

Thanks Luyến. 1.6A thì nhà có rồi hihi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

em vẫn còn ray và visme các bác cần loại gì cưa liên hệ cho em theo số Hải yến 0163 5308696 nhé thank bác bác đã ủng hộ

thanh lý tiếp gần 40 củ spinle làm mát bằng nước loại 1.5-2.2kw. 



liên hệ mua hàng Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Luyến cho em hỏi tình trạng mấy con 2.2kw cũ như nào và giá bao nhiêu vào inbox nhé!

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến cho em hỏi tình trạng mấy con 2.2kw cũ như nào và giá bao nhiêu vào inbox nhé!


em bao test 2.2kw giá 1.4t/củ, 1.5kw giá 1.2t/củ  :Big Grin: . 

hiện tại chỉ còn 3 spindle 2.2kw và hơn 20 củ 1.5kw các bác mua nhanh kẻo hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

cho hỏi spindle hàng đã sử dụng hay hàng sửa chữa vậy anh? giá con 2k2 bao nhiêu inbox em với

----------


## Luyến

> cho hỏi spindle hàng đã sử dụng hay hàng sửa chữa vậy anh? giá con 2k2 bao nhiêu inbox em với


hàng đã qua sử dụng. giá 1.4t/củ 2.2kw nhé chỉ còn 3 củ thôi

----------


## emptyhb

Em hoi tình trạng vòng bi như nào bác ơi? Ok thì em lấy hết nhé

----------


## Luyến

> Em hoi tình trạng vòng bi như nào bác ơi? Ok thì em lấy hết nhé


khi mình mua lại của khách hàng và bán cho các bạn là mình đã test điện. thông nước, kiểm tra bi hết rồi. riêng bi bảo hành 1 tháng

----------


## emptyhb

Em vừa gọi cho bác mà không được. Em lấy hết 3 cái nhé!

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Em vừa gọi cho bác mà không được. Em lấy hết 3 cái nhé!


ok bác đã nhận gạch  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> ok bác đã nhận gạch


Điện thoại không được vậy bác inbox cho em stk ngân hàng, em chuyển khoản. Bác có ngân hàng vietcombank là tốt nhất. không thì agribank cũng ok.

----------


## Luyến

> Điện thoại không được vậy bác inbox cho em stk ngân hàng, em chuyển khoản. Bác có ngân hàng vietcombank là tốt nhất. không thì agribank cũng ok.


bác gửi tiền vào TK này giúp em. thank
TK. Phạm thị Phương Anh 0691000305859 ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh thanh xuân HN
hoặc TK. phạm thị Hải Yến 2213205163183 ngân hàng agribank chi nhánh phú xuyên HN

----------


## jimmyli

ẹt mạng ở xưởng lag post mãi mới lên bài  :Frown:  hỏi trước mà thành bị mua mất rồi >"< 40 cục bay lẹ thế à...

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh luyền xem dùng em còn cây visme 2005 nào chính xác C5,C3 không nhé, em cần cây hành trình hơn 200 chút và hành trình 400, đầy đủ gối đỡ nhé  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## emptyhb

> bác gửi tiền vào TK này giúp em. thank
> TK. Phạm thị Phương Anh 0691000305859 ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh thanh xuân HN
> hoặc TK. phạm thị Hải Yến 2213205163183 ngân hàng agribank chi nhánh phú xuyên HN


Đã chuyển khoản 4.200.000 vào tài khoản vietcombank của bác. Em inbox cho bác địa chỉ rồi nhé! thứ 2 bác gửi cho em. Thanks!

----------

Luyến

----------


## hminhtq

cụ empyhb tham quá nuốt phát hết luôn

----------

Luyến

----------


## emptyhb

> cụ empyhb tham quá nuốt phát hết luôn


Hơ, bác hay nhỉ, em giải quyết nhanh gọn cho bác chủ đỡ phải đóng gói nhiều  :Embarrassment: , hi vọng 1 con dùng được 2 tháng là ổn.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> anh luyền xem dùng em còn cây visme 2005 nào chính xác C5,C3 không nhé, em cần cây hành trình hơn 200 chút và hành trình 400, đầy đủ gối đỡ nhé


Có 1 cây visme 20 bước 5 chi đó hành trình 250mm, nợ lại cái hình ảnh  ngày mai báo cáo nhé . 

Ps. Hiện tại vẫn còn gần 20 con spindle 1,5kw nhanh tay lên nào các bác ơi. Bác nào mà muốn sở hữu cũ 2,2 kw nữa thì chờ em. Em đang thanh lý 1 giàn củ của khách nếu thuận lợi thì 3 ngày nữa sẽ có thêm 10 củ 2.2kw bác nào muốn mua thì nhanh tay đặt gạch đi ạ.

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Tuấn nhanh quá, em cũng đang định nâng cấp lên 2,2kw, vừa vào thì hết mất tiêu

----------


## buithonamk42

Luyến để anh 1 em 2,2kw nhé nếu có hàng

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hơ, bác hay nhỉ, em giải quyết nhanh gọn cho bác chủ đỡ phải đóng gói nhiều , hi vọng 1 con dùng được 2 tháng là ổn.


Yên tâm đi đều là hàng còn tốt bác ah. Nếu nát quá mình đã phá lấy đồ rồi

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Luyến

> Luyến để anh 1 em 2,2kw nhé nếu có hàng


Anh nam gửi lại số đt cho em nhé . Em bị mất số của anh rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## buithonamk42

oke em, để anh nt, có hàng báo anh nhé

----------


## onion

Hết spindle 2,2kw rồi, vậy cho em đặt 2 em spindle 1,5kw nhé bác Luyến.  :Frown: 
Em ở HCM, qua đầu tuần em sẽ chuyển khoản, do ở xa, phiền bác test giúp em 2 em ok chút xíu nhé!
Cảm ơn bác!

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hết spindle 2,2kw rồi, vậy cho em đặt 2 em spindle 1,5kw nhé bác Luyến. 
> Em ở HCM, qua đầu tuần em sẽ chuyển khoản, do ở xa, phiền bác test giúp em 2 em ok chút xíu nhé!
> Cảm ơn bác!


OK bác thank bác đã tin tưởng em. Bác yên tâm đi hàng của em sau khi mua được đều được anh em thợ tháo ra kiểm tra lại toàn bộ. Con nào trở kháng kém em đã cho người quấn lại. Anh em làm cẩn thận em gửi hàng vào nếu sai bác có thể gửi trả lại. 

quấn lại mà như này có đủ tiêu chuẩn không các bác.  :Smile:

----------

emptyhb, onion

----------


## onion

> OK bác thank bác đã tin tưởng em. Bác yên tâm đi hàng của em sau khi mua được đều được anh em thợ tháo ra kiểm tra lại toàn bộ. Con nào trở kháng kém em đã cho người quấn lại. Anh em làm cẩn thận em gửi hàng vào nếu sai bác có thể gửi trả lại.


Dạ, em cảm ơn bác. Em rất tin tưởng bác và anh em diễn đàn mình. 
Chúc bác cuối tuần vui vẻ!

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

bác luyến inbox hộ giá spindle 1,5 Kw với , thank

----------


## Luyến

> anh luyền xem dùng em còn cây visme 2005 nào chính xác C5,C3 không nhé, em cần cây hành trình hơn 200 chút và hành trình 400, đầy đủ gối đỡ nhé



em chỉ tìm thấy cây visme nhưng không thấy có đai ốc bác ah. ko có cây nào rồi bác ah.

@ Biết tuốt
em gửi thông tin giá củ 1.5kw vào inbox cho bác rồi nhé

Ps. chủ còn 6 Sp 1.5kw nữa thôi các bác nhé bác nào mua thì nhanh tay lên nào không thì mấy bác ở facebook mua hết thì lại tiếc .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

hàng mới về  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

em đã thanh lý lại hàng của khách rồi các bác ợ. thực tế chỉ có 4 củ 2.2kw và 7 củ 1.5 kw thôi các bác ạ . vậy là bác buithonamk42 có củ 2.2kw rồi nhé. thank bác đã quan tâm

----------


## emptyhb

Chưa biết 3 con spin của em ra sao  :Big Grin: , mai bác Luyến gửi bưu điện cho em nhé!

----------


## Luyến

> Chưa biết 3 con spin của em ra sao , mai bác Luyến gửi bưu điện cho em nhé!


OK bác đóng hàng rồi bưu điện hôm nay ko làm việc mà   :Big Grin:

----------


## onion

Bác cho em đặt 2 spindle 2,2kW nhé!
Em đã đặt trước 2 spindle 1,5kW. Em đặt thêm 2 spindle 2,2kW nữa. Thật sự cũng muốn lấy 2 em 2,2kW thôi nhưng em đặt rồi, em xin lấy 2 con mỗi loại luôn để tiện cho bác.
Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## Luyến

> Bác cho em đặt 2 spindle 2,2kW nhé!
> Em đã đặt trước 2 spindle 1,5kW. Em đặt thêm 2 spindle 2,2kW nữa. Thật sự cũng muốn lấy 2 em 2,2kW thôi nhưng em đặt rồi, em xin lấy 2 con mỗi loại luôn để tiện cho bác.
> Cảm ơn bác!


bác cancel củ 1,5 cũng được mà  :Big Grin:  em phải test mấy củ 2.2 này kỹ chút đã rồi sẽ báo lại cho bác. 

ps: tổng có 4 spindle 2.2kw
bác orion lấy 2 củ
bác buithọnamk42 lấy 1 vậy là em báo hết hàng 2.2kw nhé. thank

----------

buithonamk42, onion

----------


## onion

> bác cancel củ 1,5 cũng được mà  em phải test mấy củ 2.2 này kỹ chút đã rồi sẽ báo lại cho bác. 
> 
> ps: tổng có 4 spindle 2.2kw
> bác orion lấy 2 củ
> bác buithọnamk42 lấy 1 vậy là em báo hết hàng 2.2kw nhé. thank


Dạ, vậy thì cảm ơn bác quá, bác test 2.2kW ok, em xin hủy 2 em 1,5kW, lấy 2 em 2,2kW. Tại tình hình là nếu lấy nhiều cũng chưa biết làm gì  :Big Grin: 
Cảm ơn bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

do cần tiền để nhập chuyến hàng sắp về e thanh lý mấy biến tần mít su E500 (1 phase 400Hz 5.5kw và 7.5kw ) và Ls ic5 (1 phase 400Hz 2.2kw) và IG5a (3 phase 7.5kw, 380v 400Hz ) bác nào quan tâm liên hệ : Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------


## jimmyli

ặc ặc nếu ai bể kèo thì em gạch 2.2kW luôn nhé, 1.5kW vẫn giữ kèo để update con máy ghẻ  >"<

----------

Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác Luyến thanh lý nhiều hàng thật, bữa h em bận quá nên ko quyết dc vụ cây vitme. Bác inbox cho em giá cây đấy nhé, với ít thông tin cái cây em khoanh tròn này. 



Với bác còn spindle 1.5kw không, hãng nào vậy bác, em lấy 2 con nhé  :Big Grin: . Thanks bác!

----------

Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là như trao đổi qua ĐT, ngày mai hoặc chậm nhất là sáng T3 em sẽ ck cho bác Luyến nhé. 
Bác gửi ship Viettel post hay Tín thành cũng ok (TT xa nơi bác ở thì bác xem VT hay TT nơi nào gần hơn bác cứ ship nơi đó cho tiện việc của bác). Ship đến văn phòng Quận 3, TPHCM cho em là ok, em sẽ ra đó lấy cho tiện. 
Thanks sự nhiệt tình của bác Luyến nhé  :Cool:

----------

Luyến

----------


## motu

bác để e 1con 2.2kW, mai e chuyển tiền cho bác. Thk.

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe tình hình là như trao đổi qua ĐT, ngày mai hoặc chậm nhất là sáng T3 em sẽ ck cho bác Luyến nhé. 
> Bác gửi ship Viettel post hay Tín thành cũng ok (TT xa nơi bác ở thì bác xem VT hay TT nơi nào gần hơn bác cứ ship nơi đó cho tiện việc của bác). Ship đến văn phòng Quận 3, TPHCM cho em là ok, em sẽ ra đó lấy cho tiện. 
> Thanks sự nhiệt tình của bác Luyến nhé


hôm trước em bán ray 16 bước 5 cho bác đúng như ý của bác nhưng do bác Phuongmd cần quá đã điện thoại cho bác thương lượng và bác đã đồng ý nhượng  lại cho bác ấy em thấy nể nể  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  . ok em sẽ gửi tín thành cho bác.

@motu 
em tạm thời hết spindle 2.2 kw nhé, nếu bác cần bác để lại số ĐT em sẽ liên hệ sau. thank

----------


## Luyến

một số bác nhận được hàng rồi thì nhắn tin báo cho em biết với nhé.

Khoe hàng không bán cặp visme đồng bộ phi 50 bước 40 dài 5M đang chờ để chuẩn bị lắp máy phay giường  :Big Grin:

----------

h-d, hungdn

----------


## hungdn

> một số bác nhận được hàng rồi thì nhắn tin báo cho em biết với nhé.
> 
> Khoe hàng không bán cặp visme đồng bộ phi 50 bước 40 dài 5M đang chờ để chuẩn bị lắp máy phay giường


Có máy phay giường thì ngon, anh em được nhờ rồi anh.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Hàng mới về. Thanh lý tiếp 5 spindle 380v 400Hz làm mát bằng nước 






Liên hệ : Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------


## garynguyen

Vừa gọi cho bác, bác để cho em một spindle zhenyu 2.2kw chạy điện 200v. Bác gửi em stk vietcombank, sáng mai em gửi tiền, hàng em gửi lại bác em liên hệ lấy sau

----------


## h-d

inbox cho mình giá 5 con spin 380v nhé. cảm ơn

----------


## inhainha

Mình cũng cần 1 spindle 2.2kw xài điện 1ph 220V, bác còn không?

----------


## Luyến

Ok bác garynguyen em nhận gạch bác 1 con 2.2kw. 

@h-d 
giá con 380v đó 1.4t ah. bác mà lấy hết 5 củ em tính 1.3t 

@ innhaiha
 nhà em vẫn còn bác ah giá 1.4t ạ.

Ps . Em bán clip kẹp củ cũ giá 100k/cái size 80 ( spindle 1.5- 2.2kw đều dùng được )  bác nào mua ủng hộ em còn 5 cái ah . Thank

----------

h-d

----------


## Luyến

bác gửi tiền vào TK này giúp em. thank
TK. Phạm thị Phương Anh 0691000305859 ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh thanh xuân HN
hoặc TK. phạm thị Hải Yến 2213205163183 ngân hàng agribank chi nhánh phú xuyên HN

----------


## garynguyen

Ok bác. Để em thêm một cái kẹp cho đủ bộ

----------

Luyến

----------


## inhainha

Ok. Vậy cho mình đặt gạch 1 spindle 2.2kw điện 1ph 220v và 1 cái kẹp nhé bác. Mai sẽ chuyển tiền. Bác test hàng kỹ lại giúp nhé. Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## emptyhb

> Ok bác garynguyen em nhận gạch bác 1 con 2.2kw. 
> 
> @h-d 
> giá con 380v đó 1.4t ah. bác mà lấy hết 5 củ em tính 1.3t 
> 
> @ innhaiha
>  nhà em vẫn còn bác ah giá 1.4t ạ.
> 
> Ps . Em bán clip kẹp củ cũ giá 100k/cái size 80 ( spindle 1.5- 2.2kw đều dùng được )  bác nào mua ủng hộ em còn 5 cái ah . Thank


Hôm trước mới lấy của bác 3 con 2.2kw, vẫn chưa nhận được hàng. Nếu bác vẫn còn hàng zenhu 2.2kw 220v thì em lấy thêm 2 bộ + 2 kẹp nhé?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hôm trước mới lấy của bác 3 con 2.2kw, vẫn chưa nhận được hàng. Nếu bác vẫn còn hàng zenhu 2.2kw 220v thì em lấy thêm 2 bộ + 2 kẹp nhé?


hàng của bác em gửi bưu điện lên về hơi trễ đó ah. em thường xuyên gửi xe oto mới nhanh.  :Big Grin:  vụ lấy thêm 2 spinlde 2.2kw nữa em chưa giám nhận vì em phải check lại hàng đã ạ, có bác đặt gạch lấy rồi nhưng chưa thấy chuyển tiền lên em vẫn đang chờ các bác ấy xác nhận lại ạ. sẽ báo lại cho bác sau.

----------


## linhdt1121

bác Luyến để em cái kẹp nhé,hôm sau e xuống lấy hay a gửi xe 06 lên cho e cũng đc.

----------


## inhainha

Bác Luyến để cho mình 1 bộ như đã báo nhé. Có thể tiền vào hơi muộn nhưng chắc chắn sẽ lấy.

----------


## Luyến

các bác đặt gạch và chuyển tiền thì kế toán nhà em đã liên hệ và gửi hàng hết rồi nhé hàng đến chậm các bác thông cảm ạ. các bác đặt gạch và chưa chuyển tiền đến bây giờ đã gần 1 tuần và em xác nhận là bể gạch nhé để cơ hội cho các bác khác.  thank

@garynguyen
em đã nhận được tiền bác gửi và em đã để riêng đóng hàng để riêng hàng của bác ra. lúc nào rảnh thì bác chạy qua lấy nhé ( 1 củ 2.2kw và 2 kẹp củ size 80mm)

@bác inhainha 
em nhận gạch của bác trong vòng vài ngày nhé không thấy bác chuyển tiền là em xác nhận bể gạch liền  :Big Grin:  

thank mọi người

----------


## Luyến

bác nào có số ĐT của bác Linhdt1121 không cho em xin với ạ. em gửi hàng cho bác ấy rồi mà không có số bác ấy và inbox không thấy bác ấy nhắn lại  :Big Grin:  
@linhdt1121 anh đã gửi cho em kẹp củ rồi alo lại cho anh anh cho số ĐT ra giáp bát lấy hàng nhé

----------


## Luyến

em tạm thời hết củ spindle 1.5 và 2.2kw nhé các bác thank các bác đã mua hàng.

----------


## Luyến

Đáp ứng nhu cầu của anh em. E có nhập lại được 1 ít ray visme đăng bán cho anh e có nhu cầu.

----------


## luongtu1983

> thanh lý đồ điện luôn cho xôm. step, servo, biến tần ..
> 
> bộ step 5 phase autonic 4A chạy điện 220v. động cơ step size 60 có hộp số tỉ lệ 1/7.2 và 1/10 hàng đẹp tháo máy. hàng đẹp như mới 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mấy bộ này còn ko bác ,giá thế nào

----------


## Luyến

> mấy bộ này còn ko bác ,giá thế nào


còn bác ah em inbox cho bác rồi nhé

----------


## titanhnc

bác có cây vit nào 800 phi 16 bước 5  cho giá em với!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## titanhnc

em thấy bác có trang web nhưng sao bị khoá vậy ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luyến

Trang web của e đang nâng cấp bác ah. Em đang thuê host khác, visme dài 800 phi 16 bước 5 e ko có bác ah.

----------


## conga

Bác Luyến inbox cho e mấy cây ray 20, hành trình tùy ý nào bác, >= 270

----------


## Luyến

mấy cây ray ngắn mấy bác hốt hết rồi ah. chỉ còn hàng này thôi bác ơi bán 250k/kg



1. 2 cặp ray THK ssr20 dài 820mm 4block/căp
2. 2 cặp ray IKO 20 dài 760mm 2 đường hồi bi 4 block/căp
3. 3 cặp ray IKO 20 dài 1130mm 2 đường hồi bi 8 block/ cặp
4. THK SNS25 dài 940mm 4 hồi bi 4 block ( hàng này tải siêu nặng )
5. ray mã NB SGL25F ( chưa tra thông tin ) dài 790mm.
6.THK SSR25 dài 820mm
7. THK HSR25 dài 780mm
8,9. Ray 20 ABBA BRH20A dài 1300mm
10. ray hàn quốc mã SBG 20FL-C dài 1300mm ( chụi tải nặng )

----------


## motu

cho xin giá 4,5,6,7 đi bác. Khi nào có spindle 2.2Kw lại vậy bác??

----------


## Luyến

> cho xin giá 4,5,6,7 đi bác. Khi nào có spindle 2.2Kw lại vậy bác??


4,5,6,7 tổng nặng 27.3kg X250=6825k bác ah. sp chưa có bác ah. thank

----------


## titanhnc

cây số 4 bao kg vậy bác?

----------


## titanhnc

ah! bác có cặp nào dài 200 không? để tháp trục z

----------


## vanlam1102

giờ là 23h. e đăng kí cặp ray số 4 nhé bác. bác gửi số tài khoản, có gì e chuyển tiền hjhj

----------


## Luyến

Số 4 đi rồi bác ah. 7.3 kg có bác đặt gạch rồi e chưa dám phá lệ

----------


## Luyến

> ah! bác có cặp nào dài 200 không? để tháp trục z


Dài tổng là 200 hay hành trình 200 ạ?

----------


## vanlam1102

e đang kiếm cặp ray nào giống vậy, HSR, HSH hoặc giống vậy dài khoảng 1 mét. bác còn không ạ

----------


## Luyến

E ko có ray cũ 1m bác ah. Chỉ có 1.3m thôi bác xem cặp số 10 đi 

Ray HSR hay HSH cung chỉ bình thường so với hàng SNS ( số 4. ) thôi bác ah. Cặp số 4 đó tra mã chịu lực theo hướng nghiêng là 3,6t còn lực ép bề mặt còn cao hơn ah

----------


## Luyến

Hàng vừa mới về 6h sáng này chưa kịp soạn lại show bán anh em nào cần thì hốt luôn kẻo hết ah. 
Liên hệ: Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------


## emptyhb

> Hàng vừa mới về 6h sáng này chưa kịp soạn lại show bán anh em nào cần thì hốt luôn kẻo hết ah. 
> Liên hệ: Hải Yến 0163 5308696


Bảo gửi mấy con spin cho bác xem lại mà vẫn chưa gửi được. Vài hôm nữa em gửi nhé!

----------


## Luyến

> Bảo gửi mấy con spin cho bác xem lại mà vẫn chưa gửi được. Vài hôm nữa em gửi nhé!


OK bác. Gửi qua để bên mình kiểm tra lại nhé. 

bán hàng đồ cũ này bừa nhà quá các bác nhanh nhanh hốt dùm e cái. Để em còn có chỗ để xe với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hminhtq

bác còn spin cũ để lại e 1 chú ạ

----------


## titanhnc

Mua cái áo đai  ốc và cặp gối bác bán không vậy?

----------


## Luyến

> bác còn spin cũ để lại e 1 chú ạ


Spindle nhà em đang hết ạ. Em còn vài cái cũ nhưng chưa có thời gian sửa lại bác ạ

----------


## Luyến

> Mua cái áo đai  ốc và cặp gối bác bán không vậy?


Bác cần loại nào liệt kê xem nếu em có hàng lẻ thì em bán còn nếu đi liền với visme thì em ko bán bác ah

----------


## titanhnc

Gối BK 12 và áo đai ốc lỗ phi 34
 mà bác có cây nào phi 16 bước 5 dài 800 không bác

----------


## Tran Hoi

> OK bác. Gửi qua để bên mình kiểm tra lại nhé. 
> 
> bán hàng đồ cũ này bừa nhà quá các bác nhanh nhanh hốt dùm e cái. Để em còn có chỗ để xe với ạ


anh có vitme bi nào hành trình chừng 200 đến 250 không vậy, nếu có giá bao nhiêu vậy, thanks

----------


## ktshung

Luyến ơi, kiếm cho anh cặp víme hành trình khoảng 1m với

----------


## Ga con

Có cây vít me 20 hoặc 25 bước 5 hành trình 400mm, đai ốc đường kính 44-45mm, cấp chính xác cao cao không anh Luyến  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

> Gối BK 12 và áo đai ốc lỗ phi 34
>  mà bác có cây nào phi 16 bước 5 dài 800 không bác


BK12 áo đai ốc 34mm.em không có bác ah.
phi 16 bước 5 dài 800 e không. em có 2 cây phi 14 bước 4 dài 630 thui. thank

----------


## Luyến

> anh có vitme bi nào hành trình chừng 200 đến 250 không vậy, nếu có giá bao nhiêu vậy, thanks


visme hành trình 200-250 thì nhiều bạn cần phi bao nhiêu bước mấy ạ?

----------


## Luyến

> Luyến ơi, kiếm cho anh cặp víme hành trình khoảng 1m với


cặp đồng bộ thì chỉ có hành trình 750mm ( phi 16 bước 10 ) thôi anh. em tìm 1 câu lẻ hành trình 900mm ( phi 16 bước 10 )

----------


## Luyến

> Có cây vít me 20 hoặc 25 bước 5 hành trình 400mm, đai ốc đường kính 44-45mm, cấp chính xác cao cao không anh Luyến .
> 
> Thanks.


Bác không hỏi em từ chuyến hàng trước em có 2 cây hàng NSK dài 600-650 đẹp long lanh C3 nhưng do hôm trước thiếu visme trục Z em đã cắt nó ra làm visme trục Z máy gỗ phí mà chẳng làm gì. sắp về 2 panet nữa hàng cơ khí và điện tử có thì sẽ hú. hiện tại chỉ có mấy cây phi 20 bước 5 chính xác chắc c5-c7  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Tran Hoi

> visme hành trình 200-250 thì nhiều bạn cần phi bao nhiêu bước mấy ạ?


phi 14 bước 4 hay 5 gì cũng được, hành trình 250. anh pm giá với. thanks

----------


## Luyến

> phi 14 bước 4 hay 5 gì cũng được, hành trình 250. anh pm giá với. thanks


2 cây đen ngoài cùng bên phải fi 16 bước 5 hành trình 250mm .350k
2 cây đen tiếp theo fi 16 bước 5 hành trình 320mm 300 .300k
cây trắng ở giữa có BK12, fi 14 ,bước 4 hành trình 320mm .500k
cây trắng có gối Bf10, fi 12, bước 5 hành trình 280mm .400k
cây trắng thứ 7 từ phải sang có gối BF12 phi 16 bước 16 hành trình khoảng 250mm 400k

thank

----------


## Tran Hoi

> 2 cây đen ngoài cùng bên phải fi 16 bước 5 hành trình 250mm .350k


E không thấy hình đâu hết, mà anh  ở đâu nếu ở SG em ghé qua lấy lun  :Smile:

----------


## titanhnc

> BK12 áo đai ốc 34mm.em không có bác ah.
> phi 16 bước 5 dài 800 e không. em có 2 cây phi 14 bước 4 dài 630 thui. thank


cho mình giá cây này đi bác

----------


## Luyến

> 2 cây đen ngoài cùng bên phải fi 16 bước 5 hành trình 250mm .350k
> 2 cây đen tiếp theo fi 16 bước 5 hành trình 320mm 300 .300k
> cây trắng ở giữa có BK12, fi 14 ,bước 4 hành trình 320mm .500k
> cây trắng có gối Bf10, fi 12, bước 5 hành trình 280mm .400k
> cây trắng thứ 7 từ phải sang có gối BF12 phi 16 bước 16 hành trình khoảng 250mm 400k
> 
> thank




có 1 cây này nữa hàng hàng Rexroth của đức fi 15 bước 5 chính xác cao. 600k lúc sáng có người lấy nhưng giờ bể gạch để lại cho bác nào cần 


@ titanhnc 
cây này 500k

----------


## buithonamk42

Luyến ah, em xem có cặp ray bản 20, 40 block, chiều dài tổng 500mm, để anh làm trục Z

----------


## titanhnc

@ titanhnc 
cây này 500k 
 
[/QUOTE]
thêm cặp gối và áo đai ốc nửa thì bao nhiêu bác!

----------


## TrinhKien

Bác cho em thông số cây em bôi đỏ ạ
em đang cần cây vit me làm bộ z  :Smile:

----------


## buithonamk42

Bản 20, 4 block nhé, anh viết nhầm, dài tổng thể 500mm

----------


## TrinhKien

> Bản 20, 4 block nhé, anh viết nhầm, dài tổng thể 500mm


dạ, cám ơn bác  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> @ titanhnc 
> cây này 500k


thêm cặp gối và áo đai ốc nửa thì bao nhiêu bác![/QUOTE]

em ko có gối BK hay BF10 bác ah. nếu lấy e tặng thêm bác 1 ao đai ốc nữa giá 500K.

@buithonamK42
e ko có cặp nào dài 500, em chỉ có cặp 460mm 4block ( loại Block có cánh) thôi bác ah. hàng tuyển đẹp giá 1000k

@trinhkien
 bác cần visme gì thì báo em tìm chứ đống hàng hôm trước e lục tung lên rồi bác ah. hình như cây bác đanh dấu là fi16 bước 10 hành trình 350 bác ah.

----------


## TrinhKien

> dạ, cám ơn bác


bài này em nhầm, xin lỗi các bác :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vufree

Spindle 2k2 chừng nào có vậy Chủ Shop. Mình lấy 2 cái kẹp spindle nhé

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đính kèm 12699


3 cây này hành trình đc bao nhiêu vậy bác, cho e cái giá vài ib nhé.
P/s: a tranh thủ chép cho e cái ổ cứng nhé, tuần sau e qua. Thank anh.

----------


## hminhtq

spindle đầy góc nhà kìa cụ sửa cho em 1 con 1k5 vs

----------


## Luyến

mới về hàng ray visme loại đẹp ai cần liên hệ Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------


## Luyến

Đóng hàng chuyển cho khách. Các bác quan tâm thì mua nhanh nhé hàng chuyến này đẹp nhé các.

----------


## anhthai20121991

anh có cặp ray 20 dài khoảng 1m4 không +vitme 2010 ht 1m2 không anh?

----------


## motu

Mãi o thấy spindle 2k2 về, hix hix.

----------


## Luyến

> anh có cặp ray 20 dài khoảng 1m4 không +vitme 2010 ht 1m2 không anh?
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...#ixzz3w9JaN9w9





> Mãi o thấy spindle 2k2 về, hix hix.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...#ixzz3w9Je7EsB


Có hàng đấy các bác ah. Liên hệ số 0163 5308696 giúp em với nhé.

----------


## Thai Khang

Có cặp ray 15 nào làm trục z ht khoảng 100 không bác.

----------


## Luyến

> Có cặp ray 15 nào làm trục z ht khoảng 100 không bác.



em đang hết hàng ray 15 bác ạ

----------


## vodat147

Bác có ray bản 20 hành trình tầm 400mm không ạ em kiếm 1 cặp làm Y máy mini

----------


## aladin

em đang cần 1 cấy vit me bi. bước 5 phi 20 hoặc 25 hành trình 600 và 1 cây  phi 20 hoặc 25 bước 25 hành trình 850 bác có không cho em xin cái giá . thanks sdt của em 0938405003

----------


## Luyến

> Bác có ray bản 20 hành trình tầm 400mm không ạ em kiếm 1 cặp làm Y máy mini


Ray 20 hành trình 400 của cụ đây giá 1.5t ah

----------


## Luyến

> em đang cần 1 cấy vit me bi. bước 5 phi 20 hoặc 25 hành trình 600 và 1 cây  phi 20 hoặc 25 bước 25 hành trình 850 bác có không cho em xin cái giá . thanks sdt của em 0938405003


Visme bước 5 e ko có.  Cây f20 bước 20 hành trình 1m được ko cụ?

----------


## truongkiet

ray 20 hành trình 250 có ko bác Luyến

----------


## aladin

cay vitme gia sao vây bac

----------


## Luyến

> ray 20 hành trình 250 có ko bác Luyến


Có ray 20 hành trình 250 cụ ah. Giá 1250k tình trạng bè mặt ray trơn láng đẹp bi trượt nhẹ nhàng nhưng ko có lắp cao su chắn bụi.




@ aladin bác Alo và em đã báo giá tộc bác rồi nhé Thanks

----------


## uongquocthai

Anh có vitme phi từ 16-25 bước 5 hoặc 10 , hành trình 750 và 1m1 không, e cần 2 cây như vậy, dài hơn 1 xíu cũng ko sao, nếu có thì a inbox cho e cái giá...

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhthai20121991

bác còn spindle 1.5kw không?bác có biến tần luôn không.ib em giá với nha!

----------

Luyến

----------


## Thai Khang

Bác có cây vitme fi 12 bước 10 ht 500 nào không. Bác báo giá cho em nha. 
Với cây fi 12 hoặc 15 dài 1m. Cảm ơn bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Thanh lý đài dao iscar D80 cả cán BT40 .Đài dao này trứoc kia mua của hoctap256 nay thanh lý lại giá rẻ cho bác nào về phay phẳng. Đài 10 dao chạy ăn tinh. Sài chip dao LNAR-1506 me dao sắc bén phù hợp cho các bác chạy nhôm đồng. Giá ra đi 1,5t.
Đã Bán

----------

